# Most beautiful women in the world



## A_Skywalker (Nov 8, 2009)

What are the most beautiful women according to you?
To keep us entertained


----------



## BettingTiger (Nov 8, 2009)

The first, is it from the movie Boath trip ?


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice


----------



## olivia (Dec 16, 2009)

most beautiful woman is Aishwarya rai


----------



## rstefon (Dec 27, 2009)

First one is most beautiful women in the world. i really like her.


----------



## bradpit (Dec 29, 2009)

I like Aishwarya rai, but she is not Most beautiful women in the world.my opinion is Katrina-kaif is Most beautiful women in the world, have a look


----------



## A_Skywalker (Dec 29, 2009)

I never heard her before, thanks for sharing her


----------



## olivia (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree your point bradpit Katrina-kaif is Most beautiful women in the world.


----------



## alexbackster (Mar 27, 2010)

Aishwarya Rai  is most beautiful women in the world.


----------



## Lancer786 (May 13, 2010)

It depends upon one's own taste. I have seen personally some really beautiful girls, they can beat anyone mentioned above but the hard luck is that they don't appear in contests or media.


----------



## LeeRain (Jul 22, 2010)

I never heard her before, thanks for sharing her


----------



## myka (Jul 23, 2010)

they are all beautiful, i do admire the beauty of indian women as they are very exotic. i love their eyes, small face and lips.


----------



## lowridersti (Sep 3, 2010)

Jessica Alba is the best in my opinion.


----------



## chotaamir (Sep 4, 2010)

Most beautiful women for me in this world is Sonali Bendre


----------



## andyveer (Nov 1, 2010)

I like Monica Belluci and Angelina Jolie old is gold


----------



## serkhach (Nov 4, 2010)

Shakira is the most beautifull in my sight. Have you already seen the Miss World 2010? you think she is the most beautiful?


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 4, 2010)

I saw Miss World 2010 but I didnt like her so much. For me the americans never were beautiful, I take it as just a political vote.


----------



## kettydeck (Nov 22, 2011)

Aishwarya rai.


----------



## jassmilton (Dec 22, 2011)

Aishwarya rai is most beautiful women in the world.
i like his acting and his dance.......


----------



## jouepaul (Feb 2, 2012)

There are some most beautiful womens in the world including Angelina Jolie, Penelope Cruz, Rosario Dawson, Alessandra Ambrosio, Nicole Scherzinger, Scarlett Johansson and Kristen Stewart.


----------



## jsonmure (Feb 6, 2012)

As per my choice is most beautiful women is Aishwarya Rai. She looks naturally beautiful women.


----------



## mona88 (Feb 9, 2012)

For me, it's definitely Taylor Swift!


----------



## aeronnsmith (Feb 18, 2012)

I agree with your opinion but my most favorite actresses are Angelina Jolie and Emma Watson. These two actresses are most beautiful in the world. I love all movies of these two actresses. Most of action movies are very good of Angelina Jolie.


----------



## alexmyke (Feb 21, 2012)

Here are some most beautiful and attractive womens in the world... Anne Hathaway, Jessica Pare, Katy Perry, Scarlett Johanson, Miranda Kerr, Keeley Hazell and Mila Kunis.


----------



## neilkruz (Feb 22, 2012)

Here are some most beautiful and gorgeous womens in the world and those are Kristin Davis, Eva Mendes, Katie Holmes, Alessandra Ambrosio, Jessica Alba, Bar Rafaeli and Kirsten Stewart.


----------



## topcornermax (Feb 27, 2012)

Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## greamemaxx (Mar 6, 2012)

Here are some most beautiful women in the world. And those are Alessandra Ambrosio, Kirsten Stewart, Penelope Cruise, Jessica Alba, Nicole Scherzinger, Scarlett  Johansson and Emma Watson.


----------



## ortonwade (Mar 13, 2012)

Here are some most beautiful and gorgeous womens from across the world and those are Eva Mendes, Hilary Duff, Holly Brisley, Katie Holmes, Jessica Alba, Scarlett Johansson and Kirsten Stewart.


----------

